# EMac g4 plante



## lolomala (29 Juin 2021)

Mon EMac g4 plante tout le temps ordinateur qui freeze avec souris qui bouge et ensuite la souris se fige et il faut l'éteindre d'urgence à l'intérieur j'ai remarqué pas mal de capaciteur gonflé et même explosé il y en a trés peut sur la carte mère mais beaucoup sur l'alimentation j'aimerais savoir si c'est l'alimentation ou la carte mère ou autre chose cordialement.


----------



## Le Belge (29 Juillet 2021)

lolomala a dit:


> Mon EMac g4 plante tout le temps ordinateur qui freeze avec souris qui bouge et ensuite la souris se fige et il faut l'éteindre d'urgence à l'intérieur j'ai remarqué pas mal de capaciteur gonflé et même explosé il y en a trés peut sur la carte mère mais beaucoup sur l'alimentation j'aimerais savoir si c'est l'alimentation ou la carte mère ou autre chose cordialement.


Hello,

Je crois pouvoir dire, sans trop m'avancer, qu'il vaut mieux ne pas utiliser l'ordinateur si certaines pièces ont surchauffé à l'intérieur... Je te conseil de l'emmener chez un réparateur, qui pourra remplacer les pièces assez facilement. Un petit coup de fer à souder pour enlever les condensateurs cramés, et un autre pour en remettre des nouveaux. Les pièces, en soit, ne coutent quasi rien (quelques euros l'unité). Par contre, niveau main d'oeuvre, je ne sais pas trop. 
SI tu veux continuer à utiliser un eMac G4, peut être est-il plus simple d'en acheter un autre sur LBC, ce n'est pas très cher. pour une 40aine d'euros, tu devrais pouvoir trouver l'équivalent. l'avantage, c'est que tu pourras surement ajouter la RAM de ton eMac actuel, dans celui que tu achètes.

Le Belge.


----------



## lolomala (29 Juillet 2021)

Je ne pense pas en acheter un autre car c'est un 1, 25 ghz et il n'y en a pas vraiment en vente pour un bon prix





Le Belge a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je crois pouvoir dire, sans trop m'avancer, qu'il vaut mieux ne pas utiliser l'ordinateur si certaines pièces ont surchauffé à l'intérieur... Je te conseil de l'emmener chez un réparateur, qui pourra remplacer les pièces assez facilement. Un petit coup de fer à souder pour enlever les condensateurs cramés, et un autre pour en remettre des nouveaux. Les pièces, en soit, ne coutent quasi rien (quelques euros l'unité). Par contre, niveau main d'oeuvre, je ne sais pas trop.
> SI tu veux continuer à utiliser un eMac G4, peut être est-il plus simple d'en acheter un autre sur LBC, ce n'est pas très cher. pour une 40aine d'euros, tu devrais pouvoir trouver l'équivalent. l'avantage, c'est que tu pourras surement ajouter la RAM de ton eMac actuel, dans celui que tu achètes.
> ...


----------



## Le Belge (30 Juillet 2021)

lolomala a dit:


> Je ne pense pas en acheter un autre car c'est un 1, 25 ghz et il n'y en a pas vraiment en vente pour un bon prix


ok. Pour quelle raison reste-tu sur un G4 ? Si c'est sentimental, je ne peux pas discuter... le coeur a ses raisons... 
Cependant, si c'est juste par habitude, pourquoi ne pas aller vers un iMac G4 tournesol, voire un G5 blanc ... ?


----------



## Le Belge (31 Juillet 2021)

Et pour info, voilà une annonce LBC avec un eMac de 1,25 GHz. 
https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/2018141587.htm


----------



## lolomala (31 Juillet 2021)

J'ai déjà un tournesol g4 mais je le garde car c'est l'ordinateur où ma grand mère a fait sa carrière de désigner sur cette ordinateur son patron lui avait offert c'est pour ça aussi





Le Belge a dit:


> ok. Pour quelle raison reste-tu sur un G4 ? Si c'est sentimental, je ne peux pas discuter... le coeur a ses raisons...
> Cependant, si c'est juste par habitude, pourquoi ne pas aller vers un iMac G4 tournesol, voire un G5 blanc ... ?


----------



## lolomala (31 Juillet 2021)

Le problème c'est que cette annonce et loin de chez moi et il faudrait que je sache si ça vient de la carte mère ou de l'alimentation pour savoir si je peut en acheter un prés de chez moi





Le Belge a dit:


> Et pour info, voilà une annonce LBC avec un eMac de 1,25 GHz.
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/2018141587.htm


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2021)

Ce qui m'échappe, c'est "pourquoi un G4 ?" Ces machines sont largement dépassées, on peut trouver, pour des prix dérisoires (voire parfois gratuitement), des machines largement plus récentes, offrant de bien meilleures prestations !


----------



## lolomala (31 Juillet 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce qui m'échappe, c'est "pourquoi un G4 ?" Ces machines sont largement dépassées, on peut trouver, pour des prix dérisoires (voire parfois gratuitement), des machines largement plus récentes, offrant de bien meilleures prestations !


Je ne l'utilise pas tout le temps mais maintenant il est inutilisable c'est ca le problème


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2021)

Ben, c'est comme tout, ça s'use, et l'eMac était loin d'être la plus grande réussite d'Apple. Si tu as besoin périodiquement d'un Mac PPC, pourquoi ne pas rechercher un iMac G5 ou, si tu es attaché au G4, un PowerBook 17 pouces (il en a été produit quatre modèles plus puissants que ton eMac, un à 1,33 Ghz, un à 1,5 Ghz et deux à 1,67 Ghz, et avec un écran présentant 1 pouce de plus que celui de l'eMac, qui, s'il faisait bien 17 pouces, ne présentait qu'un affichage de 16 pouces) ?


----------



## lolomala (2 Août 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, c'est comme tout, ça s'use, et l'eMac était loin d'être la plus grande réussite d'Apple. Si tu as besoin périodiquement d'un Mac PPC, pourquoi ne pas rechercher un iMac G5 ou, si tu es attaché au G4, un PowerBook 17 pouces (il en a été produit quatre modèles plus puissants que ton eMac, un à 1,33 Ghz, un à 1,5 Ghz et deux à 1,67 Ghz, et avec un écran présentant 1 pouce de plus que celui de l'eMac, qui, s'il faisait bien 17 pouces, ne présentait qu'un affichage de 16 pouces) ?


Mais j'aimerais surtout savoir d'ou ca vient pour peut etre pouvoir le réparer car j'ai déja restoré un macintosh et je l'ai déja ouvert pour le dépoussiérer


----------



## Le Belge (2 Août 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, c'est comme tout, ça s'use, et l'eMac était loin d'être la plus grande réussite d'Apple. Si tu as besoin périodiquement d'un Mac PPC, pourquoi ne pas rechercher un iMac G5 ou, si tu es attaché au G4, un PowerBook 17 pouces (il en a été produit quatre modèles plus puissants que ton eMac, un à 1,33 Ghz, un à 1,5 Ghz et deux à 1,67 Ghz, et avec un écran présentant 1 pouce de plus que celui de l'eMac, qui, s'il faisait bien 17 pouces, ne présentait qu'un affichage de 16 pouces) ?


Il est même possible de s'orienter vers un Power Mac G5 ... Evite les version haut de gamme avec plus de 2.2 GHz, qui ne sont pas connues pour leur fiabilité. Mais les doubles processeurs à 2GHz sont maintenant assez abordables. De plus, ils sont très facilement améliorables (ajout de RAM jusqu'à 16GB pour les doubles processeurs, 8GB pour les simples. Changement du disque pour passer vers un SSD ...)les premiers Power Mac G5 se trouvent vers 50euros. En général, entre 100 et 200, tu as de bonnes machines avec des configurations vraiment pas mal...


----------



## lolomala (6 Août 2021)

Le problème c'est qu'il me faudrait une réponse sur le composant ou autre chose qui lui causerait ses symptômes 





Le Belge a dit:


> Il est même possible de s'orienter vers un Power Mac G5 ... Evite les version haut de gamme avec plus de 2.2 GHz, qui ne sont pas connues pour leur fiabilité. Mais les doubles processeurs à 2GHz sont maintenant assez abordables. De plus, ils sont très facilement améliorables (ajout de RAM jusqu'à 16GB pour les doubles processeurs, 8GB pour les simples. Changement du disque pour passer vers un SSD ...)les premiers Power Mac G5 se trouvent vers 50euros. En général, entre 100 et 200, tu as de bonnes machines avec des configurations vraiment pas mal...


----------



## Le Belge (10 Août 2021)

lolomala a dit:


> Le problème c'est qu'il me faudrait une réponse sur le composant ou autre chose qui lui causerait ses symptômes


Il faudrait que tu démontes le boîtier. C’est assez simple, regarde les tutos ifixit si jamais tu as besoin d’aide. Une fois le boîtier démonté, il faut enlever le ventilo principal si je me rappelle bien et là, tu verras les cartes logique et carte mère. 
par contre, il te faudra un fer à souder et des nouveau composants. Fais super attention. Ces modèles peuvent avoir du courant résiduel, bien après avoir été débranchés. Tu risques l’électrocution si tu ne décharges pas correctement le courant résiduel. Bref, ça semble compliqué pour un Mac devenu assez inutilisable, mais très trouvable en occasion…


----------

